# Cannot find sheep dewormer anywhere



## Alexz7272 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello, 

I am new to sheep and wondering if there is any kind of replacement for sheep dewormer? I've been stalking my local (and not so local) feed stores for over 2 months now and none have had it. I know I can order some online if necessary but what is the best? Thank you so much!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jun 19, 2016)

You can order dewormers online at places like Premier 1, Pipestone, and Jeffers. There are more places, but those are the main ones I use.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 20, 2016)

You can always use modified doses of cattle wormers off-label, though it's technically not legal to do without a vet's approval. 

I also order all my wormers online because our local feed stores don't always stock the ones we use. The ones @purplequeenvt listed are the same places I use.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank you!!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 20, 2016)

I mostly get my stuff from either Tractor Supply, or PBS Livestock ( pbsanimalhealth.com ).  I am fortunate to live near one of the PBS stores.


----------

